# New 3x3x3 Cube : MoYu ChiLong



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2013)

http://moyucube.com/cn/Product4_e.asp?option=view&ProductId=4033



Spoiler: Images


























Looks like a better version of SuLong?

Put some "long" puns. 

I wait su long for this chi long! I waited wei long to get huanying prototype xD

Thanks Brest!


----------



## KongShou (Oct 7, 2013)

stap it
sopt coming out with longs


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2013)

The line of CUBElongs is too long


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 7, 2013)

*yawn* 
can't help but feel we're being raked over the coals with all of these "new cubes."


----------



## Bunyanderman (Oct 7, 2013)

Weilong + SuLong = ChiLong


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 7, 2013)

How long is the LONG serious gonna last. They better come out with a TuLong next. (too long)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 7, 2013)

Dammit I was just about to order a weilong >.>


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 7, 2013)

IcyBlade said:


> How long is the LONG serious gonna last. They better come out with a TuLong next. (too long)




NotTuLong..


----------



## IcyBlade (Oct 7, 2013)

I get this one. They made the IHopeYouChillLong.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 7, 2013)

Dat YJ promo video...


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 7, 2013)

i diddenant even know the sulong was out yet


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 8, 2013)

wtf
Anybody care to point out design differences between this and SuLong?

Oh right and dear lord it's so long.


Spoiler



That's what she said



EDIT: nvm I see tracks. Why not just SuLong v2?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> wtf
> Anybody care to point out design differences between this and SuLong?
> 
> Oh right and dear lord it's so long.
> ...




They didn't wait ChiLong to release the SUlong


----------



## darckhitet (Oct 8, 2013)

I just ordered a SuLong yesterday :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2013)

Another new cube, huh? It's their way of getting lots of money very quickly. Notice how many people order (or pre-order) new cubes once they come out? We have so much throw-away money that we're willing to buy all the cubes because hey, they're not that expensive in the grand scheme of things, right? A different name makes more people think they are getting something different (and more worth getting) when they buy it even if the differences are very slight.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 8, 2013)

Those rip-offs


----------



## kcl (Oct 8, 2013)

Now we just wait for:
TuLong
SoLong
WeiTuLong
Etc


----------



## uniacto (Oct 8, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Another new cube, huh? It's their way of getting lots of money very quickly. Notice how many people order (or pre-order) new cubes once they come out? We have so much throw-away money that we're willing to buy all the cubes because hey, they're not that expensive in the grand scheme of things, right? A different name makes more people think they are getting something different (and more worth getting) when they buy it even if the differences are very slight.



Why the long face? Most of the cubes are good, even though I do think that they should _stretch_ out some of the times between release dates su that we won't have to spend wei too much money in su ch a short time.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Oct 8, 2013)

If the pun streak goes TuLong, it's gonna get Wei out of hand. But seriously, I wonder how Chi-p these cubes will be. It won't be SuLong until they make different cubes, though.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 8, 2013)

so many new cubes are being released there been like 6 in past two months. I have none of them.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Oct 8, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Weilong + SuLong = ChiLong



Actually no type huanying looks to mee closer after seeing the design.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2013)

I really don't understand why some people are so sceptical about new cubes being released one after the other. I think it is awesome that Chinese companies do invest time and money and energie try to make a better cube after the last one. I ordered the SuLong from Wallbuys for 3.55 dollar or so (incl shipping). Just to compare, in Holland a BigMac at Mac Donalds is EUR 3.95 (which is about 4.5 dollar). For that kind of money I definatly want to test it out. And if it turns out shitty, it will set next to my Store bought Rubiks, Alpha V5, FIII etc.


----------



## BurntTheCube (Oct 8, 2013)

I personally like the "long" series name.

What I don't like is them making **** cubes that have a Weilong similar name so everyone buys it thinking its going to be the next big thing. Moyu, either quit making new crap cubes and focus on making a cube better than the Weilong or (in the case YJ is just using your name to sell cubes) man the **** up and tell them to stop spoiling my Moyu franchise.


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 8, 2013)

BurntTheCube said:


> I personally like the "long" series name.
> 
> What I don't like is them making **** cubes that have a Weilong similar name so everyone buys it thinking its going to be the next big thing. Moyu, either quit making new crap cubes and focus on making a cube better than the Weilong or (in the case YJ is just using your name to sell cubes) man the **** up and tell them to stop spoiling my Moyu franchise.



I think you epitomise a lot of ungrateful people ITT.

If Moyu want to make new cubes, they will. You are not being forced to buy them. It is people like you who assume that they will be the next Weilong.

The fact that a successful speedcube company, responsible for the cube that is considered the best of all cubes atm, wants to make more cubes that are progressive and new and cheap is a good thing. You make it sound as if it's so easy to just make a better version of the Weilong, as long as Moyu focuses on such a project for a longer period of time without bringing out new 'crap' cubes. It's not. 

People are not *****s, they will realise whether or not a cube is good based on reviews and general discussion and not because the name of the model has 'long' at the end.

This is the second cube they have brought out after the Weilong, you have not tried it and it may well be a million times better than the Weilong. We can't know. So it sounds like your categorisation of 'crap cubes' of just the Sulong (if you have even tried it) that Moyu has supposedly made is exaggerated and you are getting worked up for no reason.


----------



## BurntTheCube (Oct 8, 2013)

> I think you epitomise a lot of ungrateful people ITT.
> 
> If Moyu want to make new cubes, they will. You are not being forced to buy them. It is people like you who assume that they will be the next Weilong.
> 
> ...




I'm not being forced to buy them of course, but the marketing acting like its something special is insulting. No it's not people like me, its people like the many I have seen asking "how is this compared to the weilong" and "this is going to be faster than the weilong, right?" The thing is, its not even really weilong/huanying designer designing them! Its YJ and since they own the brand and the designers they will slap on the name "Moyu" and the moniker "long" as if the weilong designer had anything to do with it. They are trying to spark interest in cheap, sub-weilong, cubes by making it seem like it is it's predecessor. I'm not saying they can dump out weilong successors like taco bell, but they can try to make something decent. These cubes are the beginning of a long line of cheap clone cubes that will ruin the good name of Moyu in a quantity > quality battle. You can't assume people to be that smart all the time, and besides, even if they don't fall for it the fact they tried is despicable. Don't even try to pretend this cube will have any worth, if we're lucky it will be better than the Sulong which is considered by many to be worse than the Aurora. "Crap cubes" is my abbreviation of cubes that are nothing but economy cubes to be pumped out constantly because people will always want to complete the collection. Also having to have tried a cube to make an observation on it is precisely contrary to the argument that, I quote: "People are not *****s, they will realise whether or not a cube is good based on reviews and general discussion". I'm getting worked up because if this becomes a common thing we won't see as many amazing cubes and Moyu will become like QJ, economy cubes that you buy only when you can't afford something better.


----------



## bundat (Oct 8, 2013)

I wish they would make a 55mm weilong instead of "the next x-long".
And maybe going down the stickerless route wouldn't hurt either.

I'm still staying with my zhanchi despite wanting the weilong badly, since 57mm cubes make my hands hurt after a while.
And I prefer using a stickerless because I don't plan on competing anytime soon, and replacing stickers are a pain... and they usually get chipped and turn ugly a bit too fast for comfort.

(I think many casual speedcubers who have no intentions of competing share the same opinion regarding stickerless cubes)

There's tiles though, so even just a white 55mm weilong would make me happy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I really don't understand why some people are so sceptical about new cubes being released one after the other. I think it is awesome that Chinese companies do invest time and money and energie try to make a better cube after the last one. I ordered the SuLong from Wallbuys for 3.55 dollar or so (incl shipping). Just to compare, in Holland a BigMac at Mac Donalds is EUR 3.95 (which is about 4.5 dollar). For that kind of money I definatly want to test it out. And if it turns out shitty, it will set next to my Store bought Rubiks, Alpha V5, FIII etc.



Oh, I am not against people buying these new cubes. Someone needs to try it out to confirm that it's shelf-worthy.  I am half-joking. Some of you may know that I really don't like to spend money so you might know where I'm coming from. True, EUR 3.55 is very little if you compare it to EUR 3.95 for a BigMac but I would rather enjoy the BigMac instead of buying a cube with that money that will end up collecting dust on the shelf.

I guess part of my "skepticism" comes from the apparent "blocky" look to some of these new cubes, reminiscent of original Rubik's. Of course, they are not the same thing, but when I feel that cubes have been evolving in the internal mechanisms with different bumps in the edges, corners, center pieces and suddenly confronted with a "new" cube that takes all that out again, either we are de-evolving into an inferior form or all those bumps were not necessary or they just want to make a cube to sell that isn't hard to produce or...?


----------



## arcio1 (Oct 8, 2013)

Moyu Megaminx pls


----------



## Username (Oct 8, 2013)

arcio1 said:


> Moyu Megaminx pls



MoYu Pyraminx pls


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I really don't understand why some people are so sceptical about new cubes being released one after the other. I think it is awesome that Chinese companies do invest time and money and energie try to make a better cube after the last one. I ordered the SuLong from Wallbuys for 3.55 dollar or so (incl shipping). Just to compare,* in Holland a BigMac at Mac Donalds is EUR 3.95 *which is about 4.5 dollar). For that kind of money I definatly want to test it out. And if it turns out shitty, it will set next to my Store bought Rubiks, Alpha V5, FIII etc.



That's ridiculous in Ireland it's like €4.60.

OT: so many moyu cubes so little time.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> That's ridiculous in Ireland it's like €4.60.
> 
> OT: so many moyu cubes so little time.



Wow!? Here you get the whole meal with a large fries and large coke 



sneaklyfox said:


> ..but I would rather enjoy the BigMac instead of buying a cube with that money that will end up collecting dust on the shelf.



My problem is that I eat way to many Big Macs anyway..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 8, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> My problem is that I eat way to many Big Macs anyway..



But you buy way too many cubes too?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, guilty as charged..  In my defence I give away quite a few..


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheap cubes can replace the modern speedcube market. If it is all by a brand name, then we can expect the cube to be expensive. Shengshou cubes are very underrated. If ShengShou 3x3s were the best, they would cost much more than a Dayan.

An opinion that does not make sense


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 24, 2013)

I have noticed that several shops sell the ChiLong now. Can somebody put up some review?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

Which is better? Chilong or Sulong?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 25, 2013)

Gotta wait for reviews. Grrr.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 25, 2013)

I saw one review of Sulong from Phil, but there's not many of that either. I don't think there's a single Chilong video up...

Edit: Oh yeah, and is YJ : MoYu :: Toyota : Lexus ?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, and is YJ : MoYu :: Toyota : Lexus ?




Yes! It is!


----------



## kcl (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I saw one review of Sulong from Phil, but there's not many of that either. I don't think there's a single Chilong video up...
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and is YJ : MoYu :: Toyota : Lexus ?



:O V cube: Shengshou:: Honda: Acura?! 

You ma'm are a genius.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Which is better? Chilong or Sulong?



I don't have the ChiLong yet, but the SuLong is great. It's my OH cube now.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yeah, and is YJ : MoYu :: Toyota : Lexus ?


Apparently; that's the reason I've ignored these cubes so far. The low price and YJ's positioning of these below the premium brand made me think "dollar store". Would be good to see some more reviews.


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Apparently; that's the reason I've ignored these cubes so far. The low price and YJ's positioning of these below the premium brand made me think "dollar store". Would be good to see some more reviews.



Agreed - especially considering the fuss they made about the weilong launch, with WR scholarships, etc.. 

I'd be very interested to hear if either of these cubes are any good - if someone feels like doing a YJ range review, i.e. HuanYing vs. Weilong vs. ChiLong vs. SuLong, that would be very interesting to watch.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

Definitely. Did they really invest in 4 different moulds in the space of 6 months? I'm half expecting that one or both of these will be Huanying with cheaper plastic and hardware, or something like that.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Definitely. Did they really invest in 4 different moulds in the space of 6 months? I'm half expecting that one or both of these will be Huanying with cheaper plastic and hardware, or something like that.



I do not think that. The pieces of these cubes are all so much different. The SuLong for example has edges that are made out one piece. I am uploading a second review of the SuLong now. This cube deserves some attention.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I do not think that. The pieces of these cubes are all so much different. The SuLong for example has edges that are made out one piece. I am uploading a second review of the SuLong now. This cube deserves some attention.


Do you have any thoughts on why it's less than half the price of the Weilong? Is the Weilong really a premium cube by comparison?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 25, 2013)

I think, the first good 'MoYu' was in a time that Dayan ruled the speedcube market. Now there are so many good cubes (Fangshi, Gan, CX3) that they might have start to differentiate by price. Very very smart. The cube world is mainly occupied by young people with no or low income.


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I think, the first good 'MoYu' was in a time that Dayan ruled the speedcube market. Now there are so many good cubes (Fangshi, Gan, CX3) that they might have start to differentiate by price. Very very smart. The cube world is mainly occupied by young people with no or low income.


The smart thing would be to sustain both premium and budget products, which usually means the budget product is kept inferior so as to not devalue the premium product. Or perhaps they have realised that people who can afford premium products (like us) are going to buy them anyway, even if the budget products are just as good


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 25, 2013)

Well where's that review my fine friend?


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pics of internals of both on zcube. It looks like a back to basics design, and as you said Marcel, nothing like Weilong or Huanying. Can anyone see a difference between Sulong and Chilong though? They look the same to me.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 26, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Pics of internals of both on zcube. It looks like a back to basics design, and as you said Marcel, nothing like Weilong or Huanying. Can anyone see a difference between Sulong and Chilong though? They look the same to me.



ChiLong has grooved edges which cause less friction. I think that one will be faster.



Lchu613 said:


> Well where's that review my fine friend?



[video=youtube_share;HClyKZaE5Hc]http://youtu.be/HClyKZaE5Hc[/video]


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe I'll pick one up. I just immediately wrote it off when I saw the price, but it seems like it's worth a look.

I just assumed it was a "pretty good" cube, but the last thing I need is ANOTHER mediocre/really good cube sitting on my shelf. I'm at the point where all I want in a 3X3 is "amazing."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 26, 2013)

We've been spoiled by all the good 3x3s that have been coming out. We don't expect any less than "amazing" or we get disappointed.

The price is a funny thing. True, cheaper cube means more people can easily afford it, but at the same time people think they are getting better cubes if they have to pay more for it.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 26, 2013)

anyone else noticed Zhan*Chi* and Wei*Long* equals ChiLong?


----------



## Zeotor (Oct 26, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Can anyone see a difference between Sulong and Chilong though?





MarcelP said:


> ChiLong has grooved edges which cause less friction.


TheCubicle's product page for the YJ ChiLong states: "The YJ ChiLong's internal mechanism has been adapted from the YJ SuLong. *New features include removable torpedoes and tracks on the edge pieces* similar to those in the ShengShou Aurora."


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 26, 2013)

So tracks. Since I doubt that many people will be removing the torps.
You never know though.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 27, 2013)

AmazingCuber said:


> anyone else noticed Zhan*Chi* and Wei*Long* equals ChiLong?



So does zhanchi and sulong, and witlong, and everything-long.


----------



## Danimal (Oct 28, 2013)

I for one am excited to my my ChiLong, I have it in the mail, probably coming in tomorrow or tues. The SuLong is a wonderful addition to MoYu lineup. I wish they would change the sticker colors... but to each their own.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2013)

Danimal said:


> I for one am excited to my my ChiLong, I have it in the mail, probably coming in tomorrow or tues. The SuLong is a wonderful addition to MoYu lineup. I wish they would change the sticker colors... but to each their own.



Video review of Chilong when you get it, please!


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm quite excited for this cube too. I think it could be pretty good and I'm ordering one later today.
(It's 2AM in Ireland).


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

The sulong is exactly $1 on walbuys. Sneakly, I honestly don't think even you can pass it up lol

Edit: nope I lied.. I saw it written somewhere.


----------



## jdbryant (Oct 28, 2013)

It's $1 if you get the WeiSu with it.


----------



## kcl (Oct 28, 2013)

jdbryant said:


> It's $1 if you get the WeiSu with it.



Oh, right! I was just about to edit this because I went to find the post lol


----------



## Danimal (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey, got the cube, lube/tension/stickers set on it last night. It is exactly what I expected. It is MoYu's version of Zhanchi. Moves very nicely but not as wild as the WeiLong. Going to spend a few days playing with it. Far less stiff than the SuLong though. I recommend it if you want a lighter Zhanchi over WeiLong or Fangshi.


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 30, 2013)

it is freaking awesome cube !
every cube of MoYu i used made me suprised (but WeiSu because i'm not 4x4 cuber  )
for me i changed my main cube to ChiLong and SuLong (also my WeiLong get bad tensioned is a reason too)
it's very good
not like Fansghi (FS i think is a useless cube, really, dont waste your money for FS)
i check every new cubes asap 
but when i first used Huanying my 2 years old GuHong was not any more my main 
then samething for WeiLong
than i bought both SuLong and ChiLong
first impression was not good
it was like simple 3x3 Shengshou cube 
but by the time i solve cubes i realized that is what i was looking for !
SuLong in exact moves and non-heavy turning feels give you very good cube impression. if you think you cant control WeiLong so try SuLong
and ChiLong (my dream cube) also cheap and very ZhanChi like feeling. 
you need 50 solve to make it your "Main cube"
when you used to that cube then enjoy it 
i recommend everybody just try it !
if you buy and dont like you would loose only 5-6$ but if you dont just guess what you loose 
sorry for kinda bad English and TooLong post 
Thank every body
it's isoq58


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 30, 2013)

How about somebody puts up a freaking ChiLong video..??  I want to see it perform.


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 30, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> How about somebody puts up a freaking ChiLong video..??  I want to see it perform.



i have in Turkish but i can make it in English for you too 
ok wait a bit i'll take a video, upload it, and send ya
i'm not sure if i can (bad Engkish) but try


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 30, 2013)

isoq58 said:


> i have in Turkish but i can make it in English for you too
> ok wait a bit i'll take a video, upload it, and send ya
> i'm not sure if i can (bad Engkish) but try


This is an international forum so, No I don't mind bad English. I am bad at English too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> The sulong is exactly $1 on walbuys. Sneakly, I honestly don't think even you can pass it up lol
> 
> Edit: nope I lied.. I saw it written somewhere.



Yeah, I saw that... it's $1 on wallbuys with a weisu. You may be right... I may not be able to pass it up. I want to wait a bit though to see whether I should get Chilong too/instead? Someone needs to put up that review... can't believe there isn't a single Chilong review up. And want to compare it to Weilong. Aghh... and keep thinking they're going to fix weisu inner pops soon. I wonder how often the inner things pop? I wouldn't like having to fix pops all the time that's my concern. But I know even with pops no way it's going to be worse than what I have now...


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 30, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> This is an international forum so, No I don't mind bad English. I am bad at English too.



ok thank for encourage 
i will upload it tonight i hope
check my youtube channel for ChiLong (it's in Turkish till i upload English one but you can see the how great the cube is )


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm watching the Turkish version. All I can understand is stuff like "Chilong", "Yongjun", "Zhanchi", "torpedo", "Weilong", haha... and I can only guess what you're saying about the tracks. Looking forward to English version.


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow! 
Is it only me or the cubes really looks like they are very small in your hands ?

anyway- the cube seems to perform good.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

Which do you prefer? Chilong or Sulong?


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 30, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm watching the Turkish version. All I can understand is stuff like "Chilong", "Yongjun", "Zhanchi", "torpedo", "Weilong", haha... and I can only guess what you're saying about the tracks. Looking forward to English version.


it's uploading now
hope it will be done in 8 hours (slow internet connection)
and yes i use al lot of stuffs like WeiLong or ChiLong 



mati1242 said:


> Wow!
> Is it only me or the cubes really looks like they are very small in your hands ?
> 
> anyway- the cube seems to perform good.


i have very big hand and especially 57mm (normal size) is small in my hands 
yeah cube is great i recommed more and more after every solving !




sneaklyfox said:


> Which do you prefer? Chilong or Sulong?


depends on person
i use both
SuLong a light turning feeling give you feeling like useless cube but by the time you realize it's great
but ChiLong is ZhanChi like turning feel and MoYu quality gives you too much freedom with cube
i cant choose my cube (use both SuLong and ChiLong)
but if i had to choose one probably i would choose ChiLong 
if you have 10$ etc just buy both these cubes than pray for me 
if you not satisfied i'll pay you back i promise 
but just for you not other cubers


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 30, 2013)

isoq58 said:


> depends on person
> i use both
> SuLong a light turning feeling give you feeling like useless cube but by the time you realize it's great
> but ChiLong is ZhanChi like turning feel and MoYu quality gives you too much freedom with cube
> ...



Haha, you're so nice. This is the second time I've heard a comment like this... kclejeune offered to mod a SS4x4 for free, just for me... heehee. Must be because I'm so likeable. Hard to pass up a $1 cube. I could excuse myself by telling myself I could give it away if I don't like it... and then in the end I would probably keep it, haha.

Edit: Shamefully off topic, but... isoq58: what on earth is that weird egg video on your channel????

Edit 2: And you said Chilong is like Zhanchi in feel. But is Chilong better than Zhanchi?


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Edit: Shamefully off topic, but... isoq58: what on earth is that weird egg video on your channel????


Look up "How to Peel and Egg the Russian Way" on Youtube.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Look up "How to Peel and Egg the Russian Way" on Youtube.



Haha... I've never seen that before... I gotta try that soon...


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't do it with an undercooked egg. It will explode.

Back on topic. Why. Why. are there no reviews yet.


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha... I've never seen that before... I gotta try that soon...



Ah. I'm russian, so that looks mighty familiar.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha, you're so nice. This is the second time I've heard a comment like this... kclejeune offered to mod a SS4x4 for free, just for me... heehee. Must be because I'm so likeable. Hard to pass up a $1 cube. I could excuse myself by telling myself I could give it away if I don't like it... and then in the end I would probably keep it, haha.
> 
> Edit: Shamefully off topic, but... isoq58: what on earth is that weird egg video on your channel????
> 
> Edit 2: And you said Chilong is like Zhanchi in feel. But is Chilong better than Zhanchi?



I offered because I'm really fast but good at Konsta modding. That and the fact that you have 5(?) kids and have like zero time.


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I offered because I'm really fast but good at Konsta modding. That and the fact that you have 5(?) kids and have like zero time.



Haha. She has more like -5 time. My mom has 6, so I would know.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

rj said:


> Haha. She has more like -5 time. My mom has 6, so I would know.



This is true lol


----------



## rj (Oct 31, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> This is true lol



Oh, and we homeschool. And she has me, which is like having 5 extra.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2013)

rj said:


> Oh, and we homeschool. And she has me, which is like having 5 extra.



Lol...

@kclejeune: Well, with the Weisu out, looks like you won't need to mod a SS for me. I really do appreciate your offer though.


----------



## kcl (Oct 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Lol...
> 
> @kclejeune: Well, with the Weisu out, looks like you won't need to mod a SS for me. I really do appreciate your offer though.



Haha it's no problem . I started florian modding mine and then the WeiSu came out.. So I said screw Shengshou and ordered a WeiSu because Chris told me to XD


----------



## isoq58 (Oct 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha, you're so nice. This is the second time I've heard a comment like this... kclejeune offered to mod a SS4x4 for free, just for me... heehee. Must be because I'm so likeable. Hard to pass up a $1 cube. I could excuse myself by telling myself I could give it away if I don't like it... and then in the end I would probably keep it, haha.
> 
> Edit: Shamefully off topic, but... isoq58: what on earth is that weird egg video on your channel????
> 
> Edit 2: And you said Chilong is like Zhanchi in feel. But is Chilong better than Zhanchi?



i'm so sure about MoYu cubes so i can say that easily 

Edit 1: i love doing crazy thing (maybe you can see some different things in my tutorials and reviews  for example i teach how to eat kinder suprise  )
edit 2: Zhanchi feeling is really good. Turning etc. but as quality ChiLong is much better. Zhanchi is not a speed cube anymore :/



Lchu613 said:


> Don't do it with an undercooked egg. It will explode.
> 
> Back on topic. Why. Why. are there no reviews yet.


yeah dont try it uncooked 
and internet connection lost in the night so i lost uploading :/
sorry guys you have to wait 1 more day :'(


----------



## isoq58 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys sorry for late video. Internet connection problem solved late. Anyway that's the review. Hope you'll like it.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 4, 2013)

I made a comparison video with the SuLong and the WeiLong.


----------



## isoq58 (Nov 4, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> I made a comparison video with the SuLong and the WeiLong.



wow i like your video
ZZ user ?


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 4, 2013)

Phil, you make great reviews! Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Nov 30, 2013)

Does any one know what sizes are available for the Chi Long? i saw 60mm on lightake but thats a little too big for my preferences, i want to know if there is a smaller size.


----------



## kcl (Nov 30, 2013)

Ruben said:


> Does any one know what sizes are available for the Chi Long? i saw 60mm on lightake but thats a little too big for my preferences, i want to know if there is a smaller size.



Chilong isn't 60mm. Lightake just is crappy with details.


----------

